# Engine Stalls after engine warms up



## idonthaveacoolname (Jul 10, 2007)

Problem with my 2k Maxima (140.000 miles): Engine runs smooth @ startup when engine is cold. Once it warms up; The idle will suddenly drop stalling the engine. I am able to start the engine and drive the car by pressing the gas peddle if I come to a complete stop the engine will stall once again. This problem would happen once a month for several moths then once a week, now it’s a daily ritual. No check engine light. No fault codes stored either (verified w/ OBD Scanner). Some one shed some light one me as to what to check 4. Thanks.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds kinda like fuel to me. Have you hade your fuel filter changed lately? I would at least start there. It might be a fuel pump as well, though.


----------



## TotalChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, and P.S., you DO have a cool name. I love it!


----------



## idonthaveacoolname (Jul 10, 2007)

No, I have not replaced the fuel filter. I will start there. Thanks


----------



## idonthaveacoolname (Jul 10, 2007)

I took it 2 the Nissan dealer after trial an error. It turns out the MAF (Mass Air Flow Sensors) was the culprit. And yes, there was no Code activated in my vehicle. I know some people claim that it's possible to clean this thing with electrical cleaner, of course I did not try this earlier. Thanks


----------

